# Handel undergoes a catharsis



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

Listen to 54:00 onwards because it is at 55:22 Handel underwent a catharsis through which he cast aside the ominous voice of doubt, torment and agony and his perceiving clearly the human soul as one of overwhelming angelic innocence exposes how we are but lonely and scared souls.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

You sure do like those circle of 5ths progressions, huh?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Do you think this stuff up while brushing your teeth?

As for specifics, I don't identify anything ominous before 55:22. 

Hey, next time you offer us some orchestral baroque, how about a period instrument performance. The string sound in the youtube performance is a turn-off.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This movement is an extraordinary and, to me, thrilling piece of music. Without getting too technical, what I hear at 15'22" is a long-delayed return to harmonic stability in the home key, following a period of intense harmonic disturbance and flux (involving at one point a shocking leap into a remote key) that seemed uncertain of its direction and went on long enough to arouse a feeling of anxious suspense, with a corresponding feeling of pleasure when the home key finally returned. This creation of tension and uncertainty, threatening to break the logic of the structure but prevented from doing so by sequential figuration, a constant rhythmic pulse, and a just-in-the-nick-of-time resolution, is a typical Baroque technique. Sometimes a composer increases the drama even further with the shock tactics of interrupting the pulse momentarily, and even allowing a brief cadenza, before charging ahead. 

I find your subjective reaction fanciful and more a projection of your own mind than anything intrinsic to the music. But you probably know that already. Everyone will interpret what they hear differently, and some of us would prefer not to interpret music like this in non-musical terms at all. But it's great that this amazing music engages your mind and emotions so fully.


----------

